

Is Siri pro-life? - flaviojuvenal
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/siri_youre_never_going_to_take_over_search_if_you.php

======
droz
Is Siri? No. Are the persons responsible for it's functionality- maybe (but
more unlikely than likely).

